# Project A3 DSG: KW Variant 3 Coilovers



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Straight out of the box, handling of the Audi A3 is impressive. Nevertheless, there’s always room for improvement. Prepping the car for more intense track use and dropping it to an aggressive ride height were two priorities for the A3 - priorities that KW Variant 3 coilovers seemed to fit perfectly.
* Full Story *


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Project A3 DSG: KW Variant 3 Coilovers ([email protected])*

Very nice ! cant wait to see what wheels you have lined up for the Project A3 car!! In the mean time some spacers are in order quick!!(jk) I do wish i had spent the extra 200 bucks for the V2's but after checking the new prices on the KW web site that 200 is now 400 as the V2's have crept up to 1600+ and almost 2g's for V3.However im sure your loving the ride. congrats. "Slammed dut duh dut,dut duh dut let the boys be boys...."


----------



## Turbo311 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Project A3 DSG: KW Variant 3 Coilovers (cwash36)*

That's very nice! A little low for me. I don't know if I'd do coilovers over springs on an A3 if I get one, but for a $30,000 car, why not? That car has got to be fun to autoX with everything you've done to it and the DSG. Now....sway bars! I want!


----------



## aLLsTaRDUB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Project A3 DSG: KW Variant 3 Coilovers (Turbo311)*

I likes


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Sweet purchase!! Congrats!
INOX, as in "inoxydable" or "un-rustable".
Since you've opted for a pro to fit the coilovers, did you corner-weigh and adjust accordingly?
How will you be tuning your dampers? With V3, you have seperate compression and rebound damping adjustability. A mind-boggling number of possibilities!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

Wow, that's a wee bit too dumped. Looks terrible, IMO. But I guess at least for practicality's sake it'll be raised a tad.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_Wow, that's a wee bit too dumped. Looks terrible, IMO. But I guess at least for practicality's sake it'll be raised a tad.

if you read the whole article and previous posts of mine. we KNOW it is too low and it will not stay at this height for too much longer. things are coming that will necessitate a height increase of a little bit.
and the car did beautiful on the autoX course the other day. vid is in another thread of mine. no rubbing issues with tires or the front lip on the pavement in hard corners.
The car was not corner balanced yet because we want to wait until it is more complete, then take the time to do that and dial it in just right.


----------



## jettawho (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

Bah, i like it that low


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubgirl)*

nicole, you durty girl you


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_Wow, that's a wee bit too dumped. Looks terrible, IMO. But I guess at least for practicality's sake it'll be raised a tad.

Except for shows and photo shoots, I'm inclined to agree. That said, we were just playing around to see the versatility of the V3s for those who'll dump it that low until the wheel upgrade happens, which should be shortly.
That said, I'm told from Brian that the car rides surprisingly well for being that low. I'm sure it's not all that great for long-term tire wear and suspension geometry, but interesting to know that it rides that well with such an extreme drop.


----------



## john_dode (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Project A3 DSG: KW Variant 3 Coilovers ([email protected])*

Where would one get the fourtitude.com decal shown in the rear side window?


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Except for shows and photo shoots, I'm inclined to agree. 

Too low, without exception. The car looks broken....my $.02.
Love the car though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (VDUBfanatic)*

dont worry, the car wont be too low and broken lookin for much longer.
just wait and see


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

Im sure you have some serious meat ready to fill the void between how it looks now, and how its looking in your head Brian







i know that space between the wheel and the fender is killing you to look at being the stickler you are for detail (i know mine does and im running spacers, only 8's thats the problem)


_Modified by cwash36 at 10:57 PM 10/12/2005_


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

the wheels are being made now and will fill the void very nicely.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_the wheels are being made now

that means something forged doesn't it?


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (crew217)*

by adding the coilovers (i know there's still tuning and wheels needed) do you see less and less of the esp light, flashing like a vegas neon light? also do you think $2000 for suspension work is more of the way to go over a rough estimate of $2000 for (a non existant) quattro?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (AudiVwMeister)*

the coilovers wont really help the ESP light not flash. they may produce less wheel hop because of the valving of the front struts, but if you are losing traction because of tires, then you cant do anything about that except get stickier tires.
I drive with ESP on all the time, except when i go to autoX or want to drive spiritedly. i like it being there when something or someone unavoidable decides to pop up.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
that means something forged doesn't it?









you/we/I shall see soon enough.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_
you/we/I shall see soon enough.









Hmmm so that rules out IForgery . . . . because you'd never receive those








My guess is DPE.
Dave


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_the wheels are being made now and will fill the void very nicely.

I smell HRE or IFORGED,Brian you devil you!!!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sorry Brian, I didn't have time to go thru the whole article at work. 
By saying it's too low I just meant to say is that I think it LOOKS terrible, no matter what the purpose is.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_
I smell HRE or IFORGED,Brian you devil you!!!









we shall see but i will say COLD


----------



## shady12v (Oct 14, 2004)

maybe JLine's?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (shady12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shady12v* »_maybe JLine's?

COLD


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_
COLD

i believe i know..... but i think jlines would still look good.


_Modified by Lasrsktr at 8:10 PM 10-13-2005_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

DPE, Fiske, Kinesis


----------



## vrbrips (Feb 22, 2002)

Maybe my eyes are scrwed up, but the light in that pic makes the murano green look like moro blue to me. I swore it was blue until I read the full story. Strange.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_DPE, Fiske, Kinesis

nope x 3


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

Sportec Mono10. That'd be my ONLY choise for the A3 Sportback.


----------



## ...countblah... (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: Project A3 DSG: KW Variant 3 Coilovers ([email protected])*


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks for the pics! Always enjoy "reading" your posts over on the .:R forum!


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (vrbrips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrbrips* »_Maybe my eyes are scrwed up, but the light in that pic makes the murano green look like moro blue to me. I swore it was blue until I read the full story. Strange.

No same here, in the exaust mod it looked Ocean Blue, in this one it looks Moro, very strange. Brian does the car look blue in certain light?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

thanks for those pics Derek,
yeah some people think the car is blue, some say gray, and others green. green is the least mentioned though. everyone seems to like it and comment how different it is.


----------



## blackcruiser (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a question which I hope can have some answers. By lowering to such extent, I believe the camber will be running into the negative region. Any plans to resolve it via a camber kit as you will be facing uneven wear on the tyres especially the innner tyres. I have a A3 too running on Audi Sports suspension. Thinking of lowering it for looks as well as performance. Only factor I am considering is the negative cambers. 


_Modified by blackcruiser at 10:38 PM 11/4/2005_


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

If you look at that picture, you can see the excentric bolts that locate the inside of the lower rear control arms. These can be used to dial out some camber in the rear. How much, I do not know yet.
In front, alas, there is no provision for camber adjustment (that I have seen). I believe our front suspension, when lowered, would benefit greatly from raised balljoints (at the wheel side of the control arm). This would help preserve what very little compression camber gain we have. 
Camber plates would be great, but our large castor (in the 7 degrees) does already provide camber gain in turns. 
afaik, no-one offers either item at present time, although I did see excentric bolts (for the front) from a German company (H&R iirc).
Edited to insert pic - second page thing ya'know...


_Modified by 3dr A3 3.2 at 10:33 PM 11-5-2005_


----------



## SEE YA (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

Way to low for my likings.


----------



## A3NewB (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Project A3 DSG: KW Variant 3 Coilovers ([email protected])*

What color is the Blue A3 in the photo/ Is that color unique to Europe?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Project A3 DSG: KW Variant 3 Coilovers (A3NewB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3NewB* »_What color is the Blue A3 in the photo/ Is that color unique to Europe?


the color is called Murano Green and is a special order color on the US A3. $750 option


----------



## A3NewB (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Project A3 DSG: KW Variant 3 Coilovers (ProjectA3)*

Are you referring to the pic at the very top of the thread. IT looks anything but green. Looks loke Moro Blue?? Maybe???


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: Project A3 DSG: KW Variant 3 Coilovers (ProjectA3)*

v3 is overkill for the street


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Project A3 DSG: KW Variant 3 Coilovers (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_v3 is overkill for the street

So's the RS6 for U.S. streets, but I wouldn't kick one out of bed for eating crackers.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Project A3 DSG: KW Variant 3 Coilovers (A3NewB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3NewB* »_Are you referring to the pic at the very top of the thread. IT looks anything but green. Looks loke Moro Blue?? Maybe???

It is my car, the color is Murano Green. it photographs oddly.

and why is the V3 an overkill for the street. there is nothing wrong with being able to dial in control AND ride comfort.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Project A3 DSG: KW Variant 3 Coilovers (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_and why is the V3 an overkill for the street. there is nothing wrong with being able to dial in control AND ride comfort.

Nothing wrong with it, but also no need for it, hence the definition of overkill. The KW V3's are awsome no doubt but unless you auto-X, or spend tons of time at the track they are absolutely excessive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Project A3 DSG: KW Variant 3 Coilovers (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
Nothing wrong with it, but also no need for it, hence the definition of overkill. The KW V3's are awsome no doubt but unless you auto-X, or spend tons of time at the track *they are absolutely excessive.* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

again, whats wrong with that?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Project A3 DSG: KW Variant 3 Coilovers (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_again, whats wrong with that?
















nothing is wrong if you get it for free!
i would put it on, too!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Project A3 DSG: KW Variant 3 Coilovers (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_
nothing is wrong if you get it for free!
i would put it on, too!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Of course. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------

